# BMW E60 530D New Year's full detail + coating with C1 and CQuartz



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Hello everybody!

Finally I had some time to do a full detail to my own car. I was very busy during the fall and didn't really have time for it. But now I got the time, and the plan was to give the car a light polish, put some new protection/products on it and clean the interior. The new products were CarPro CQuartz and GTechnic C1 coatings. I started the job in the New Year's Eve and continued it on next day. No better way to start a new year, right?! 

*Paint:*
There wasn't any protection on the car anymore. Maybe something on the horizontal surfaces, but the vertical panels were pale. I noticed only very light swirling around the car, and some marring from the claying process that I did after the wash before polishing. Last time when I polished slightly the car was last April.

*Interior:*
So I cleaned the interior as well. Vacuuming, cleaning the seats, steering wheel and other surfaces. Nothing special.

*Equipment, polishes and pads:*
I used my Flex PE 14-2 rotary and Flex XC 3401 VRG. This time I wanted to do a very fine last step, so I started with the rotary + Lake Country CCS white pad + Menzerna PO85RD 3.02 and continued it with the orbital polisher + LK CCS White pad + Menzerna PO85RD. Here and there I used the LK CCS Orange for the rotary. I think I got a decent result.

*Coatings:*
Originally I interested in these products when I read they would have some scratch resistance features. After watching different videos about using them I interested in their ostensible user friendliness too. 
I wanted to test both coatings, and I did, but ended up using more C1 than CQuartz. I used a soft foam applicator and cotton clothes to apply the products. These accessories were supplied with the CQuartz. Here are my short observations about these two coatings…

GTechnic C1 (25ml):
+ smells neutral
+ very, very sufficient (I used maybe 15ml for the 4/5 of the car)
+ easy and fast to apply with a cotton cloth
+ easy to wipe off (please note the cons too!)
+ no curing time (please note the observations, though!)
- doesn't leave the surface super slick (gathers some fibers from the mf)
- if used too much, the clouding effect is imminent when wiping off the product

Like mentioned above, the clouding effect was maybe the only problem I had with the product. The C1 instructions advise to remove the residues right after applying, but I think the product didn't cure fast enough to be ready for this, so the clouding was obvious. I took a risk and let the C1 fully cure (1½h) and wanted to see if I can remove the clouding after the coating is fully dried. And to my surprise, removing the residues/clouding was quite easy with a quick detailer and microfiber cloth! All the fibers that stucked in the surface during wipeoff, were also easy to remove with a qd at this point.

I really liked applying the C1, and therefore I decided to use it more than CQuartz.

CarPro CQuartz (25ml):
+ no notices of clouding effect
+ very sufficient
+ easy to wipe off
- curing time 20-30 min
- pungent smell
- fluffed the cotton cloth while applying on surface
- doesn't leave the surface super slick (gathers some fibers from the mf)

I used CQuarts only on the rear part of the car, but now I think I should have used it more to see if there's the same clouding effect than with a C1. I didn't see any streaking where I put it and wiped off, though. I think the advised longer curing time has something to do with this.

Same thing with the CQuartz, it didn't leave the surface slick and collected some fibers from the mf, but they were easy to remove later with a qd and mf.

We'll see later about the scratch resistance features and durability of these products.

-------------------------------------------------

*The process was:

Pre-wash:
- Turtle Wax Super Detergent wash
- Bilt-Hamber Autofoam

Wash:
- Turtle Wax Big Orange + sheepskin mitt 
- 2 bucket method

Claying:
- Sonüs Ultra Fine Detailing Clay + Turtle Wax Big Orange + water as a lubricant

Polishing:
- Flex PE 14-2 + Lake Country CCS white and orange pad + Menzerna PO85RD 3.02
- Flex XC 3401 VRG + Lake Country CCS white pad + Menzerna PO85RD

Coatings:
- CarPro CQuartz
- GTechnic C1

Tyres:
- Meguiar's Gold Class Endurance Tyre Gel

Interior:
- AutoGlym Interior Shampoo
- AutoGlym Leather Care Cream
- AutoGlym Vinyl & Rybber Care*

-------------------------------------------------

Then the photos. Some pointless pics included. 
I could have taken more pics of applying the coatings, maybe.

*Going for a wash*




























-------------------------------------------------

*In the wash*

Turtle Wax Super Detergent wash.









Autofoam.


















Drying.









Then I had to move the car into another garage to make some room for other users (However, there wasn't too many people washing their cars on a New Year's Eve).









-------------------------------------------------

*Polishing*

The one and only pic of the imperfections is here.









Polished surface.













































After polishing and IPA wipedown I backed the car outside to catch the last moments of daylight.






















































-------------------------------------------------

*Coating*

Products.









The applicator and one of the cotton clothes that came with the CQuartz.









All done.









The white balance is (almost) right, the lighting was yellow at that place.













































-------------------------------------------------

Thank you for watching! 
Comments and questions are welcome, of course! :wave:

- Antti -


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work mate.
Well done.


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Simply stunning mate!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

looks good mate!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

car looks lovely


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

without doubt one of the best E60 530d's Ive seen. Great job. Your going to have northernfez drooling when he reads this

Daz


----------



## swirl (Dec 6, 2006)

pure class


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice write-up Antti!
Keep us posted with the durability of these 2 :thumb:


----------



## abc (Sep 30, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## FINCarbin (Mar 6, 2010)

Black is so beatifull, especially against snow :thumb:

Omakin musta volkkari pitäis saada ajettua kaverin halliin puunaukseen. On suola tehny tehtävänsä.


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Really liking the M5 parts without any of the M5 badges 

Btw, really think that the dash is set off now you have changed the bulbs for the clocks. Love beemers but i can't help but always feel disappointed when i see the ugly orange backlit dials.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all!

- Antti -


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi

Looks Good ,what was the temperature when you applied the C1 ?


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

podgas said:


> Hi
> 
> Looks Good ,what was the temperature when you applied the C1 ?


It was around 20°C in a garage. Can't tell about the humidity.

- Antti -


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work. Just gone for the same machine combo myself, flex 150 for correction and 3401 for finishing. 

Matt


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic to me great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Anzafin said:


> It was around 20°C in a garage. Can't tell about the humidity.
> 
> - Antti -


Thanks


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Fantastic Job, well done


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)

you know my feelings on this one buddy 
Crackin' job!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow thats stunning mate.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Stunning work there :thumb:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work and motor, can't say I'd be a fan of cleaning and detailing in your weather conditions though :lol:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you all again!

Haha! I'm not detailing outside! Besides, it is warm like in h*ll right now, only -4°C. I really hope the temps to go down to -10°C to -15°C. That's the best weather to keep the car clean and shiny for weeks and weeks and still be able to enjoy the weather! Last year it was around -30°C at this time and the in the beginning of February it went down to -40°C occasionally. That wasn't fun anymore lol!

- Antti -


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Received the long-waited new summer wheels this week!

I'm open for suggestions about products that I should use to protect them, especially the chrome! I'm leaning towards the GTechnic C5 for now...?

Here they are:

*ICONZ 830ZRC 
- 2-piece
- 9x20 & 10X20*

Rear:














































Front:





































- Antti -


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one serious car, you certainly have the talent for cleaning cars, very well done, specially doing the car on chritmas eve and the day after, real commitment :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Nothing better to do (and it was even my birthday at 1.1.) haha!

- Antti -

ps. Thanks for the compliment Trip tdi!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Couple of daylight pics taken today, two weeks after the detail. No washes between:














































- Antti -


----------



## BlackPanther (Oct 23, 2010)

car is looking awsome


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Simply Beautiful! Did the white speedo lighting come as standard with your car? Looks really crisp and fresh.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

_lovvvvve that car_:argie::argie:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

masammut said:


> Simply Beautiful! Did the white speedo lighting come as standard with your car? Looks really crisp and fresh.


Thanks!

No the white instrument cluster lighting wasn't standard. I modded it after the christmas :thumb:.
Here: http://forums.5series.net/topic/119922-eric-modded-my-instrument-cluster/

- Antti -


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Anzafin said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No the white instrument cluster wasn't standard. I modded it after the christmas :thumb:.
> 
> - Antti -


Looks really nice - what did it entail? I'd love to change mine - looks too orangy at the moment. I am guessing the white footwell lighting is new too.

*Edit* Just saw your link - sorry - reading it now


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Perfection that is, the paint is so glossy and reflective there, very top job done there.


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone!



masammut said:


> Looks really nice - what did it entail? I'd love to change mine - looks too orangy at the moment. *I am guessing the white footwell lighting is new too.*
> 
> *Edit* Just saw your link - sorry - reading it now


1) http://forums.5series.net/topic/80280-milko75s-and-anzafins-mini-meet-at-kuopio-finland/
2) http://forums.5series.net/topic/80910-interior-leds-installed-thanks-to-brabusw209amg/page__p__935560__fromsearch__1#entry935560

:lol:

- Antti -


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Excellent work on the lights - looks like u did quite a few mods on your car - I noticed that you did not have leather seats there and now u do - plus your wheels seem to change with every write-up! :thumb:


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

masammut said:


> Excellent work on the lights - looks like u did quite a few mods on your car - I noticed that you did not have leather seats there and now u do - plus your wheels seem to change with every write-up! :thumb:


Wheels, haha! Especially winter wheels have been changing quite often. That's my way to keep away the temptation for buying a new car .

Seats, here:
http://forums.5series.net/topic/102428-i-have-a-hunch-moddings-not-over-yet/

-Antti -


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

-4c is still too cold for me, got to-13c here last winter and I could not get out of bed. How you survive no day light and those temperatures amazes me.

Great work though Antti always like your threads. No Eric in the pics though!!!!!


----------



## Anzafin (May 18, 2008)

Thanks!

It was -13°C today while taking those update pics. I think it is the winter weather at its best. Cold enough that there's no slush anywhere but not too cold either.

Eric had a hangover .

- Antti -


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice wheels Antti :thumb:

Since you have C1 and Cquartz on the car how about Opti-Coat 2.0 on the wheels?


----------

